# Tourettes explained



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

Tourettes explained


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Caught me by suprise :lol:


----------



## karenb (Jun 12, 2005)

LMAO :lol: :lol:


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

Spot on :lol: :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

made i laff, :lol:


----------

